# Edge Antenna so small



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I am going from my Roamio and had an S3 OLED before and just got an Edge Antenna in the mail. It is tiny. I mean it doesn't need to be big but surprisingly small. Is the non antenna one small too?


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

I just got the Edge for Cable to replace my Roamio, and yes, it’s small by comparison. I’m blown away by how tiny it is!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Look at FireTV sticks, the Tivo Stream 4k and Xfinity flex boxes. aLL VERY SMALL. Some with DolbyVision and Atmos and HDR besides every app in the Play store. Its pretty amazing


----------

